# Mis Engine Rider Problem?



## 32Magnum (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a small Craftsman Mid-Engine Rider Model 536.270302 made in 2005.
Broke it out today and started up no problem. let it sit a while and off I went.
After about 5 minutes it just stopped moving, no forward or reverse. Figured it was the belt but all looked good. From what I see the Pulley Stack is just sitting there, the drive belt is good but off. You can take the PS and move it up and down 3-4 inches. Are these bolts known to come out or do they break? The schematic is just showing a bolt, washer and lock washer no sheer pin or pin of any sort.
I will have to take the deck off to see what happened.
Any opinions?

OK put everything back together, seems as though the bolt just came out. Found washers and bolt on the deck.
Now it's back together it only wants to move when I hit the break/clutch could I have messed up the idler pulley?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if you either have a linkage wrong,or the belt is on the wrong side of the tesioner pulley.


----------



## 32Magnum (Jul 30, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> It sounds as if you either have a linkage wrong,or the belt is on the wrong side of the tesioner pulley.


Thank you that was it? 
But now it runs for 3-5 minutes or so then just shuts down. Wait a minute or two and it starts right up and runs another 3-5 minutes or so and so on. 
Since it sat all winter I'll have to check the gas filter and such today!

OK that problem seems to have been the gas cap, started it in the morning and loosened the cap and then went and cut for about 2-3 hours and ran perfectly. Go Figure.


----------

